# Very petite mom, and newborn- best sling/pouch?



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine is due in a few weeks. She is REALLY petite- I'd guess maybe 100 lbs before pregnancy (and it just slid right off last time, this is #2), and around 5'2". She never had a sling or any type of carrier for #1, but seems really interested in one this time.

I plan on making her a mei tai, since I can show her how to use it, but I think a wrap would be overwhelming for her because of the steeper learning curve. (Plus, I don't know how to use a wrap yet, so I couldn't show her...)

Any recommendations/ideas/thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm the same size as your friend and I love my ring sling. There is a small learning curve with it but it is so much better than a pouch in my opinion. I can adjust it to fit me perfectly depending on my baby's position. I also have a mt and a wrap that I use and really like but I absolutely couldn't live without my ring sling. My ring sling and my breasts are the absolute essentials for a baby, everything else is negotiable!









Mine is a TaylorMade that I bought used on The Babywearer when dd1 was a baby.


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

She could do almost any carrier in the market really. Most are adjustable, so she'd adjust it for her fit and for her baby. She could do a ring sling, a soft structured carrier like beco or Pikkolo, she could do a mei tai with a short body like a Freehand, she can very much still do a wrap, but she'd get a shorter one. I have a friend that is even smaller than that and she uses a 3.5m wrap just fine.


----------



## ommom (May 14, 2008)

hi! i'm 5'1" 110 lbs. and the maya ring sling & moby wrap have worked. so far i love the moby best. we're probably going to get an ergo or beco butterfly tho i've heard petite women prefer the beco to the ergo.


----------



## radishes (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd definitely get something adjustable for her. I'm 5'4 and 105 pounds with small bones and I couldn't find a pouch in the world that wasn't saggy. In fact, a lot of carriers that had buckles wouldn't tighten enough for me either. I think a mei tai or wrap would be perfect because you have so much flexibility in tightening it.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm 5'7, but I have a very small frame and a small upper body. I normally weigh around 112 pounds, and I've always done well with ring slings. I find that the tail can sometimes be very long, but I just got my MIL to cut some off and use the fabric to make a pocket (like the one that comes on the Maya Wrap ring sling).

I have not had luck with carriers that weren't adjustable. The size chart for Hot Slings wasn't reliable for me at all, and when I tried on various sizes at the store none of them really seemed to work well.

I have a Beco Butterfly, which I wore cinched almost as tight as it could go before I got pregnant. It fits me fine. I have a lot of extra strap, but I can wrap it around and tuck it into the spot where the sleeping hood is stored.


----------

